# keychains



## GaryMGg (Dec 16, 2006)

One of my first pens was a slimline with padauk and osage orange.
My daughter wanted it -- `Oooh, that's cool lookin'.
She collects keychains. Guess what she also got:









The image is a bit blurry which sux 'cause it didn't look that way in preview mode and
now they're gone. The osage is turned end-grain and it's sooo slick lookin' in real life.
It's her pocket Christmas tree. 
The padauk had a nice balance with smooth transitions and crisp lines.
Both were just fun to do. 

Cheers,
Gary


----------



## leatherjunkie (Dec 17, 2006)

besides the bluryness of the pic they look great.

I love to turn keychains. I save all of my small cutoffs from the pen blanks and glue em up for keychains.
keychains are a great way to just wing it(free form)and a great way to use up scraps.[]

I usually sell em for 10 to 15 bucks depending on the wood.


----------



## bradh (Dec 17, 2006)

Great work on the shapes and colours. I love these.
Brad


----------



## bob393 (Dec 17, 2006)

Nice work.


----------



## TBone (Dec 17, 2006)

I like the pocket Christmas tree idea


----------



## bnoles (Dec 17, 2006)

Gary,

After seeing your pictures and reading your posts, I had to go over to CSUSA and order some kits.  I have not turned any keychains yet and was inspired by your works.


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Dec 17, 2006)

Woops, there it is Bob.. Time for just one more box! []


----------



## bnoles (Dec 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Firefyter-emt_
> <br />Woops, there it is Bob.. Time for just one more box! []




LOL....  try another half dozen.  My shopping cart got out of control again [][]


----------

